# 5-way Controller



## douginconnecticut (May 5, 2009)

Anybody else find the 5-way controller way too touchy?  Up, down, sideways OK, but the click on mine is questionable.  When clicking to zoom sometimes I think I've clicked but no zoom, sometimes on a click it zooms out and then zooms right back in even though my finger is no longer near the controller.  I take this behavior to be an unintended and unnoticed double click.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have not had any problems with mine, the only thing that I sometimes have is that I snag it with my fingernail when pressing the back button.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had no problem but I wonder if men do since their fingers are larger.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the 5-way.... I had a lot of trouble with the scroll wheel on the K1. I was constantly clicking in the wrong spot when the wheel had turned ever so slightly.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

A little touchy.
When I try to click I often end up pushing it to the left.
So when I try to select my book form home page I come close to archiving it instead.

But it ain't too hard to deal with. I try to be more precise in my use.

Eric (also in CT)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've had no problem but I wonder if men do since their fingers are larger.


I have a little trouble with it once in a while. I really can't use it with the pad of my finger.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with mine. I had more problems with the click wheel. Then again, I have itty bitty fingers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was worried about it, but so far no issues.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No problems with mine, it works just fine.

Mike


----------



## Bookworm88 (Mar 3, 2009)

I find that I have better control of it if I use my fingernail instead of the tip of my finger. It makes it harder to accidently press it down when trying to move it.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Zoom?  where is the zoom?  Shucks I learn something every day on these boards..


----------

